# Darn! I have to switch foods.



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Tesia's NSAID blood panel has been showing _slightly_ elevated uria values the past 3 checks, today included. Each time, the vet has said she is unconcerned because her creatine level is very good, and she chalked the uria value up to the fact that Tee always eats shortly before the blood draw. This time, she wondered if it may be that her food has too high protein. Sure enough, Acana protein is high. 33%. My vet said she would prefer her protein at 25-27%. So the research began...

I settled on Fromm Duck and Sweet Potato (protein 24%) until.... I went to the store and discovered there IS another Canadian brand of food that I didn't know about - with Canadian sourced ingredients. The ingredients are just as good as Fromm's. So I came home with Petcurean Now Fresh (also 24%). 

Anyone have any experience with? The plan is to switch her over (slowly) and then recheck the blood in about 2-3 months. 

Ingredients:

De-boned turkey, potato flour, apples, pea fibre, peas, potatoes, tomato, sundried alfalfa, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), natural flavour, salmon, de-boned duck, coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), whole dried egg, flaxseed, carrots, pumpkin, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, raspberries, blackberries, papayas, pineapple, grapefruit, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, cottage cheese, alfalfa sprouts, dried kelp, calcium carbonate, dicalcium phosphate, lecithin, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, vitamins (vitamin E supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), niacin, inositol, vitamin A supplement, thiamine mononitrate, d-calcium pantothenate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, riboflavin, beta-carotene, vitamin D3 supplement, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc proteinate , ferrous sulphate, zinc oxide, iron proteinate, copper sulphate, copper proteinate, manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, calcium iodate, selenium yeast), taurine, DL-methionine, L-lysine, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried chicory root, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation product, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation product, yeast extract, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulphate, marigold, L-carnitine, dried rosemary.


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

I feed our puppy the Petcurean Now Fresh and he loves it and is doing very well on this food.


----------



## Celisuis (Jul 23, 2012)

I use james wellbeloved Puppy with my girl.

Its 30% protein, so wondering if too high.

Although, she has a health check on friday, so should find out.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I don't know anything about that food but it looks good from what I am reading now! Riley loves the Fromm's Duck and Sweet Potato since he started eating it!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I don't anything about the food, but have a question--are you going to fast her before the next blood draw? Our vet insists on fasting blood draws if at all possible to rule out possible false alarms....but I understand most vets don't require this for routine blood work. 

I hope the new food does the trick for Tesia!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Celisuis said:


> I use james wellbeloved Puppy with my girl.
> 
> Its 30% protein, so wondering if too high.
> 
> Although, she has a health check on friday, so should find out.


Oh - just to be clear - my girl is on an NSAID. So I'm not sure if 30% is too high for ALL seniors.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I don't anything about the food, but have a question--are you going to fast her before the next blood draw? Our vet insists on fasting blood draws if at all possible to rule out possible false alarms....but I understand most vets don't require this for routine blood work.
> 
> I hope the new food does the trick for Tesia!


They've never asked me to fast her for the NSAID panel - but maybe I should for the next one. I really hope it brings the uria down - I'll feel much better. I gave her a mix of 2:1 tonight. Not sure she even noticed the new food was in there!


----------

